# ¡Guerra de Libros Editorial Mir



## sornyacolores (Ago 12, 2009)

Yo he visto que aqui no se promueve la cultura Jeje
Antes aclaro dos cosas:
1-. No es violacion de derechos de autor, pues la editorial mir ya no existe, y todos los autores de esta editorial donaron sus libros al publico y a la cultura
2-. No envies archivos basura, en ese caso ve a joder a otro lado, este es un foro serio.
¿no saben que es mir?  En ese caso puchale al link http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editorial_Miri que 
Asi que... Yo empiezo
¿Sabe ud Fisica?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 12, 2009)

¿Que es esto?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2009)

editorial mir moscu.

yo tengo aun unos libros de la secundaria o de la facu......buenos , y lindos, buena tapa.

la presentacion de chuxyumi.........  medio rara y desastre .........habra que ver la proxima si esta sobrio., tenele paciencia electrodan...........el que lee hoy dia eso esta medio loquito.......

yo no soy de bajar cosas de ahi, si alguien baja libros y ven que no hay virus avise asi me animo.

  teoria de circuitos de endokimov, editorial mir moscu-.....me acorde...........   en algun lado lo tengo a ese y otro.


----------



## alexus (Ago 12, 2009)

que se nos ha fumado o bebido el creador?

que presentacion mas fea! (sono muy gay).

si esta libre de virus avisen! jeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 13, 2009)

?

I hate Física.

See you later!


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 13, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> ?
> 
> I hate Física.
> 
> See you later!



Yo tambien pero ni modo compadre
saludos


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 13, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> que se nos ha fumado o bebido el creador?
> 
> que presentacion mas fea! (sono muy gay).
> 
> si esta libre de virus avisen! jeje



See
admito que estaba pedo cuando escribi mi presentacion
saludos


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 13, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> editorial mir moscu.
> 
> yo tengo aun unos libros de la secundaria o de la facu......buenos , y lindos, buena tapa.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la flor Jeje
pues que gano con meterle virus y hechar mierda en cualquier lado
soy tecnico, tengo bastante material grafico... en internet cualquier idiota escribe lo que sea, asi quer me anime jaja
deberian de cambiar las caritas, estan muuuy feas    deberian de poner piguinos 
saludos


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 13, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Que es esto?



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editorial_Mir
saludos si lo decias con sarcasmo


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 13, 2009)

ChuxYumi dijo:
			
		

> ... en internet cualquier idiota escribe lo que sea, asi quer me anime jaja


Es cierto, pero podias haber escrito sin imitarlos.


----------



## sornyacolores (Ago 13, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ChuxYumi dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeje


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2009)

siempre en el blanco eduardo ..


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 13, 2009)

Haber mi aportacion.... les presento la biblioteca electronica de la DGSCA en la UNAM

http://biblioteca.dgsca.unam.mx/librose.html


----------

